# Skin Shedding Questions ...



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I know darts shed their skin ... 

My questions are:

How long can it take a dart to fully complete its shedding? (Longest/shortest)

Can darts die from a bad shed? 

Just curious.

Thx.

Nick


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I am curious about shedding too!!

These are my first frogs and don't know what to expect.

Also, what age approximately is the first shed? (P. terribilis in my case)

Anything special you need to do? such as more misting / less misting, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They shed every morning. I rarely catch mine in the act. Here's a video of my sipawilini shedding. It seemed to take forever!

I think they start shedding right away. My froglets shed. I don't bother with misting them. Just try to leave them alone. It's like walking in on someone in the bathroom, lol.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks, i've never seen any of mine if the act. makes me wonder lol


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't wake up until 2 p.m., I hope they are finished by then. (that is a joke)


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I have seen mine shed a number of times. Thankfully, I had read a post about it prior to witnessing the event. If you know nothing about shedding, you'll swear that your frog is on death's door as his face is clearly melting off.  

I have never seen one from the very beginning. If I had to guess, I'd say 10-15 minutes, maybe a bit longer.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Mine will start the process around 15 minutes after lights come on.I was worried something was wrong the first time I seen it.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

The first time I saw one of my darts shedding I swore it was either trying to vomit or suffering due to a night of hard partying. 

After that I thought it was dying and managed to freak myself out. 

What I learned is that I am paranoid and that shedding (at least from my experience) takes about 15 mins. I've caught them shedding a couple other times. Sometimes it is shorter or longer so i'd say 10 mins at the shortest and 20 at the most.


----------



## MentalNote (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, I've never seen my frogs shed. They have a lot of covered area so I am assuming they don't like to do this in the open.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

MentalNote said:


> Wow, I've never seen my frogs shed. They have a lot of covered area so I am assuming they don't like to do this in the open.


No I dont think they do.
Many of us could probably go years before we actually see them in the act. From what I understand they do it in the early morning right before or right after lights on.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been looking for a decent research into shedding of dartfrogs, but haven't been able to find one. I've heard many more people saying they shed every morning, but I really doubt they do every day, let alone in the morning. 

I recently photographed a frog shedding between 18.24 and 18.30 hours (lights on at 10.00). It started it's shedding before 18.24 though...


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

According to 'Biology of amphibians' by Duellman & Trueb:

intermold period varies from 4-5 days in Ambystoma, to 3-19 days in Bufo.

So to me it would seem odd of our dartfrogs shed their skin every morning.

Does anyone have more information?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I see my tincs and my tree frogs shed every day. The other guys I'm not sure about, because I can't always find them.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I see mine do it at different times. Some early/late morning, others early afternoon, but I've never seen it in the evening. Usually it's in the morning.


----------



## Dweezy247 (May 2, 2013)

Ive only had my azureus for few months now,but have seen them shed twice and it was about 5-10 minutes after lights came on which is 7am.Thanks to this site I figured out my frogs weren't dying,but it sure did freak me out till I read what was going on with them.


----------

